# Good morning!



## Lmiller1980 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello, my name is Lauren! I’m a new meme er  so I have a question.... or more like a mystery I was hoping in getting your help to solve! I picked up a stockpot at the thrift. It’s extremely heavy & well crafted. Made in USA! Vintage. It says the brand is “MultiCore” on the side stamp, in bubble letters. I cannot seem to find any info about it. I’m wondering if maybe it was only briefly called MultiCore & maybe was branded differently down the road or something?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.... here’s a picture  Thanks for you time & hoping everyone has an amazing day!!


----------



## Silversage (Apr 8, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=mulitcore+all+purpose+cooker


Apparently it was made by WestBend.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 8, 2021)

Just Google "West Bend muti core 4 quart cooking pot" and you will find plenty of information. Remember, GOOGLE is your friend!


----------

